# پایگاه‌های داده > سایر پایگاه‌های داده > Foxpro >  Refox XI

## binyaz2003

سلام
اینم ورژن جدید با ساپورت ورژن 9 فاکس و 2 گزینه جدید برای انکریپت کردن
http://web.telecom.cz/refox/index-en.html

----------


## ProgrammingLove

:تشویق:

----------


## ProgrammingLove

این که دمو است  :sad2:

----------


## binyaz2003

من بیتقصیرم  :sorry: 
برای آشنایی بود چون چیز زیاد جدیدی از 9 بیشتر نداره

----------


## binyaz2003

شاید خنده دار باشه ولی 
ورژن 8 فول ریفاکس :http://n.domaindlx.com/ARNazari/Comp...LL.rar.Project
البته من امتحانش نکردم.

----------


## refkh

> شاید خنده دار باشه ولی 
> ورژن 8 فول ریفاکس :http://n.domaindlx.com/ARNazari/Comp...LL.rar.Project
> البته من امتحانش نکردم.


سلام
ریفاکس فوق دمو میباشد .
یه خبر هم بدم همتون برین تو کف :

برای اولین بار تو دنیا روشی پیدا کردم که میتوان با آن روش 100%  نرم افزار های محافظت شده با REFOX را به سورس برگرداند . حتی Brand Level II  !!!!

 :موفق:

----------


## binyaz2003

اول سلام و تبریک سال نو و خوش آمد گویی به شما 
بعد هم که بگم قبلا این کار شده و اگر مه ریفاکس چند روش به روش های انکریپتش اضافه نمیکرد!

----------


## ProgrammingLove

> برای اولین بار تو دنیا روشی پیدا کردم که میتوان با آن روش 100% نرم افزار های محافظت شده با REFOX را به سورس برگرداند . حتی Brand Level II !!!!


زیاد زحمت نکش ! این کار 4 سال قبل انجام شده . اسم برنامه اش هم PFP است  :mrgreen:

----------


## rezaTavak

سلام

آیا کسی این را داره که بشه دانلود کرد؟ منظورم PFP است؟

----------


## rezamim

من داشتم و اونو 000/150 تومان خریده بودم ولی از اینهایی بود که روی دیسکت قفل داشت و متاسفانه پاک شد ولی امکانی داشت که میشد تغییری در فایلهای کتابخانه ای داد که هنوز هم وقتی سورسها رو با اون کامپایل میکنم به هیچ وجه قابل برگشت نیست . البته یکی از دوستانم هم اینو داشته سوال میکنم اگه بود در خدمتم . ولی فکر کنم فقط روی فاکس تحت داس کار میکرد؟؟
ولی خداییش برای زمان داس عجب چیزی بود

----------


## rezamim

> سلام 
> ریفاکس فوق دمو میباشد .


والا تا اونجا که من خبر دارم از برکت سایتهای کرک گذار میشه کرک Refox رو پیدا کرد که Demo نباشه . فقط هنوز Refox-X هست که گویا کرک نشده و یا ما هنوز پیداش نکردیم . وگرنه بقیه ورژنها به خوبی کار میکنن.

----------


## rezaTavak

سلام

دست شما درد نکند :oops:

----------


## refkh

> برای اولین بار تو دنیا روشی پیدا کردم که میتوان با آن روش 100% نرم افزار های محافظت شده با REFOX را به سورس برگرداند . حتی Brand Level II !!!!
> 			
> 		
> 
> زیاد زحمت نکش ! این کار 4 سال قبل انجام شده . اسم برنامه اش هم PFP است  :mrgreen:


اصلا تو ذات ما ایرانیهاست که خودمان را قبول نکنیم و تو ذوق هم بزنیم .  :mad: 
دوست من کدام نرم افزار این کار رو میکنه چرا خالی میبندین ؟ PFP دیگه کدومه ؟ منظورتون همونه که شرکت ماموت رایانه داده بود ؟ ریفاکس دستکاری شده آقای وحید علیمردانی ؟ که البته بنده شاگرد ایشون هستم و دستشون را هم میبوسم ولی خدای اون برنامه فقط در حالت خاص میتونه این کارو بکنه و صدرصد عملی نیست . من چند مورد فایل کد شده توسط ریفاکس با Brand Level II را با آن امتحان کردم و در هیچکدام موفق نبود . 
تازه من که نگفتم با برنامه مخصوصی این کار را میکنم من گفتم روشی پیدا کردم و مایه این کار فقط یک ادیتور ساده مثل ادیتور نورتون میباشد و یکی دو مورد تغییرات همین ولی شما آنقدر مغرور تشریف دارید که حتی نخواستید پرسشی بکنید و بعد دست بیاندازید  :sad2: 
من گفتم و ثابت هم میکنم و البته در چندین فروم خصوصی خارجی که شاید اسمشان را هم نشنیده باشید مطرح و قدردانی هم شده است . ولی شما هموطنان من که واقعا برایتان متاسفم ... 
واقعا که همین غرور و ... است که بلای جان ما ایرانی ها شده است . 
حالا برید فرومهای خارجی را بگردید و شاید جایی ندایی پیدا کردید و اونموقع به یاد هموطنتان باشید . 
در خاتمه علی رغم میل باطنیم به شما اعضا و مدیر این بخش میگویم که باشید در خماریش و از هم خجالت بکشید و فراموش نکنید : 

دست روی دست بسیار است   :موفق:

----------


## rezamim

> اصلا تو ذات ما ایرانیهاست که خودمان را قبول نکنیم و تو ذوق هم بزنیم .  
> ...  
> من گفتم و ثابت هم میکنم و البته در چندین فروم خصوصی خارجی که شاید اسمشان را هم نشنیده باشید


 :موفق:

----------


## binyaz2003

آقای refkh عرض کنم که آقای ProgrammingLove از  دوستان قدیمی و با تجربه ما هستند و اینکه زود در مورد همه قضاوت نکنید  در ضمن من علاقه دارم اسم چند تا از اون فوروم ها رو بدونم اگر اشکالی نداره و امیدوارم شما اینجا بمونید تا از تجربیات هم استفاده کنیم.

----------


## Mohammad_Mnt

> برای اولین بار تو دنیا روشی پیدا کردم ...


اگه شما یه کم توی نوشتن جمله هاتون دقت کنید این مشکل پیش نمی آد . در ضمن من قصد ناراحت کردن شما رو نداشتم .
در مورد PFP هم باید بگم که فقط یه سری اشکال کوچک توی این برنامه هست وگرنه کارش رو خیلی خوب انجام می ده و ریفاکس نمی تونه جلوی کارش رو بگیره .

راستی ، من همون ProgrammingLove هستم !  :mrgreen: 




> باشید در خماریش


چشم می مانیم  :evil2: واقعا که انسان فروتنی هستین شما   :تشویق:   :wink:

----------


## rezaTavak

سلام

دوست عزیز آقای rafkh  ظاهرا شما این چیزی که میگید دارید نه؟ و جاهایی هم مطرح کرده اید.

خب بسم ا... ما مشتاق شنیدن هستیم.

برای مثال هم Xfrx را به سورس بر گردانید که ما کلی دعایتان میکنیم.

----------


## binyaz2003

حالا بهتر نیست به جای این بحث ها ببینیم چطور میشه کلا جلوی ریفاکس و بقیه موارد رو بگیریم!

----------


## mehregan

کسی یک نسخه کامل از این برنامه را داره؟

----------


## rezamim

سلام به همه دوستان
بالاخره شماره سریال و نسخه full برنامه Refox-X رو بدست آوردم.
اگه بگم 5000 تومان ، چند نفر حاضره بخره؟ :موفق:

----------


## rahro

> سلام به همه دوستان
> بالاخره شماره سریال و نسخه full برنامه Refox-X رو بدست آوردم.
> اگه بگم 5000 تومان ، چند نفر حاضره بخره؟ :موفق:


سلام
موافقم ! اولین نفر :kaf:

----------


## rahro

سلام : راستی دوستان من با کمک یکی از دوستان که برنامه نویسی زبان اسمبلی و سی را خوب میدانست روشی پیدا کردم که از شر ریفاکس راحت میشید!
البته چون دوست ندارم بعضی ها دوباره  از این موضوع برای مقاصد اولیه خود سوء استفاده کنن از گفتنش معذورم -
دوستان اگر راهی برای عدم سوء استفاده در نظر دارند بگن اگر مورد قبول بود  راه کارشو میگم 
یا حق ره رو

----------


## rezamim

> سلام
> 
> آیا کسی این را داره که بشه دانلود کرد؟ منظورم PFP است؟


آقای توکل متاسفانه دوستم هم اونو از دست داده. ولی این برنامه هم فقط بدرد تحت داس میخوره. اگه بخواهید فاکسی که با اون اگه کامپایل کنید دیگه سورس نمیشه رو دارم.

----------


## ALI RAFFIE

> سلام به همه دوستان
> بالاخره شماره سریال و نسخه full برنامه Refox-X رو بدست آوردم.
> اگه بگم 5000 تومان ، چند نفر حاضره بخره؟ :موفق:


:موفق:

----------


## javad_hosseiny

آقا رضا من هم موافقم :موفق:

----------


## ALI RAFFIE

پس چی شد :(

----------


## rezamim

اینم عیدی من برای سال 84 :flower:  :flower:  :)

----------


## javad_hosseiny

با تشکر فراوان از آقا رضا

----------


## محمد رضا زندی

بالاترین ورژن rofox  برای برنامه تحت داس چی؟
آیا کسی آن را دارد؟

----------


## rezamim

فکر کنم Refox 8

----------


## kia1349

دوستان توجه کنند که برای خرید و فروش نرم افزار یا به هم pm شخصی بدهند یا برنامه خود رو در قسمت عرضه نرم افزار سایت در معرض فروش قرار بدن
البته توجه به این نکته هم ضروریه که فعالیت warez بطور کل و در تمام قسمتهای سایت ممنوعه

----------


## rezamim

اگر منظورتون بنده هستم ، من چیزی رو نفروختم. میتونید از دوستان سوال کنید

----------


## rezaTavak

سلام




> آقای توکل متاسفانه دوستم هم اونو از دست داده. ولی این برنامه هم فقط بدرد تحت داس میخوره. اگه بخواهید فاکسی که با اون اگه کامپایل کنید دیگه سورس نمیشه رو دارم.


مرسی ممنون میشم. :oops:

----------


## kia1349

دوست خوبم جناب آقا رضا
منظورم شخص خاصی نیست فقط خواستم قواعد بخش بدرستی رعایت بشه
 :موفق:

----------


## rahro

سلام 
پروژه حسابداری ام بدلیل فرمت هارد از بین رفت !! بله و متاسفانه برنامه های ریکاروری هم نتوانستند در این گیرداد بداد ما برسند. البته ورژن یک ما پیش رو دارم که جهت به روز رسانی چیزی حدود یک هفته وقت نیاز دارم .
حال با توجه به اینکه آخرین برنامه تحویلی رو با ریفاکس xi و  level II  بهینه کردم آیا راهی هست بتوانم سورسش رو برگردونم ؟!!!! 
یا باید بی خیالش شوم و زحمت یک هفته رو توی این شلوغی پایان سال به جان بخرم؟!

----------


## binyaz2003

یعنی به همراه فایلهای dll کد کردی؟
راهی نداره.

----------


## rezamim

اولا اگه هاردتو هنوز خیلی دستکاری نکردی ، پیشنهاد میکنم از برنامه Restorer2000 Professional استفاده کن . عالیه. من حتی اطلاعات هاردی رو که low level format شده بود رو هم تونستم باهاش برگردونم.

درصورت تمایل فایل exe رو برام بفرست ، چند تا نرم افزار دارم . اگه تونستم برات بازش میکنم.
ولی قبلا بگم که امکان ارسال این برنامه ها رو ندارم.

----------


## mehran_337

آقای معمار ! 
اسمشونم نمی تونید بگید؟

----------


## rahro

> اولا اگه هاردتو هنوز خیلی دستکاری نکردی ، پیشنهاد میکنم از برنامه Restorer2000 Professional استفاده کن . عالیه. من حتی اطلاعات هاردی رو که low level format شده بود رو هم تونستم باهاش برگردونم.
> درصورت تمایل فایل exe رو برام بفرست ، چند تا نرم افزار دارم . اگه تونستم برات بازش میکنم.
> ولی قبلا بگم که امکان ارسال این برنامه ها رو ندارم.


ممنونم از لطفتون جناب معمار
حال ببینم امروز میتونم این برنامه گیر بیاورم و تست کنم .  :افسرده:

----------


## rezamim

اگه خواستی ایمیل بده برات بفرستم . حجمش 1.38 تقریبا"

----------


## rahro

> اگه خواستی ایمیل بده برات بفرستم . حجمش 1.38 تقریبا"


وای خدا جد و آبادتو بیامرزه ! دنبالش رفتم گیرم نیومد!! 
بفرما جناب معمار ali_rahro@yahoo.com

----------


## MM_Mofidi

http://www.bitmart.net/dwnld/r2k_pro_3.exe

----------


## rezamim

جناب رهرو
هر چی سعی میکنم ، ایمیل ارسال نمیشد
اگر سئوالی داشتید در خدمت هستم

----------


## farhad_shiri_ex

سلام !
کسی با کامپوننت های TWAIN و یا OCX های Video Capture card  تحت محیط V-Fox9 کار کرده است!
فری فاکس

----------


## mehran_337

با سلام و خیر مقدم خدمت شما دوست گرامی
در زمینه twin آقای کیا یک sample کامل ارائه داده اند که چنانچه جستجو کنید پیدا خواهید کرد.
در ضمن با عرض پوزش من ارتباط مسئله شما را با این تاپیک متوجه نشده ام.

----------


## mehran_337

فایل exe که دوست ما لینکش را فرستاد دمو بوده و در اینترنت هم همین نسخه را گشتم و پیدا کردم. 
آقای معمار !
برنامه شما رجیستر شده است؟؟

----------


## rahro

سلام 
دانلودش کردم - متشکرم معمار
ولی متاسفانه :گریه:  :گریه: 
پوشه مرا پیدا میکنه ولی خالیست ! ویک علامت قرمز وسوال هم زده روش.



> آقای معمار !
> برنامه شما رجیستر شده است؟؟


آره عزیز سریالش هم همراشه.

----------


## rahro

سلام 
بلاخره نرم افزاری پیدا کردم که توانست فرمهای و گزارشات منو برگردونه ولی فرمم به هنگام باز شدن خطا میده  :ناراحت:  
ایمیج اونو گذاشتم آیا قابل ترمیم هست؟!
راستی اسم نرم افزار ریکاور R-Studio است

----------


## rezamim

در مورد برنامه آیا همه پوشه های پیدا شده را چک کردید ( بطور کامل )؟
خیلی وقتها فایلهای مورد نظر شما در قسمتهای دیگر پیدا میشوند و ضمنا گاهی علامت قروز خورده اند ولی برگشت پذیر هستند. 

در مورد پیغام هم :
نمیدونم جواب بده یا نه و یا اصلا ربطی داشته باشه یا نه . ولی یکبار از دستور Compile Form استفاده کنید

----------


## mahmoodvcs

سلام. من نرم‌افزار Refox رو احتیاج دارم. کسی می‌تونه اون رو برام بفرسته؟ ای میل من: mahmoodvcs@yahoo.com

----------


## RESMAILY

من دارم اما قفل دارد بادیسکت که میتوان 5بار ازآن استفاده کرد در ضمن در داس کار میکنه والگاریتم محاسبه فایل را تغییرمیدهد وهدر فایل تغییر میکند وهیچ نرم افرازی نمی تواند تشخیص دهد نرم افرار با فاکس نوشته شده این برنامه محصول شرکت ماموت رایانه است

----------


## mreza_adeli58

دوستان من نرم افزار ری فاکس را برای فاکس پرو 9 نیاز داشتم . اگه به ایمیلم ارسال کنید ممنون میشم . mreza_adeli58@yahoo.com

----------


## new_day

اميدوارم اين ريفاكس كارتونا راه بياتدازه

----------


## IC_prog

> اميدوارم اين ريفاكس كارتونا راه بياتدازه


روی سیستم من که کار نکرد . پیغام زبر رو میده :
Invalid Refox !!!

----------


## binyaz2003

ويرايش ک.ر.ک شده ريفاکس 11 مشکلات زيادي داره روي بعضي از سيستم ها اجرا نميشه بعضي از ويروس يابها اونو بعنوان تروجان ميشناسند و پاکش ميکنند.
روي يک سيستم با ويندوز 98 يا me تست کنيد.

----------


## new_day

من باهاش مشكلي نداشتم به جز زبان برنامه كه اونم حل شد
الان توي xp sp2 داره كار ميكنه

----------


## IC_prog

لطفا یکی از عزیزان یک ورژن بی دردسر از refox رو اینجا بزاره که البته با vfp9 هم مشکل نداشته باشه (به تجربه ).
خیلی ممنون میشم . کارم لنگ همین refox  :گریه:

----------


## kia1349

این ورژن بد نیست

----------


## kia1349

اینم آدرس برنامه بعدی
http://www.barnamenevis.org/sh...ad.php?t=34671

----------

